# Segítségkérés ".ca" domain regisztrálásában



## mortimer (2017 Március 11)

Sziasztok,
szeretnék beregisztrálni egy ".ca"domaint, de a kanadai domain regisztrációs szabályok miatt egy minimálisan igazolható kapcsolat kellene legalább egy kanadai céggel (magyar állampolgár vagyok). 
Regisztrálni be tudom bármikor a domaint, de előfordul, hogy a Cira.ca regisztrációs szervezet megnézi, hogy egy domain valóban jogosult-e arra hogy az adott személynél legyen, és elvehetik a domaint, ha a tulajdonos nem tud semmit felmutatni (állampolgárság vagy kanadai cég, vagy kanadai céggel való kapcsolat).
Nem vagyok kanadai állampolgár, viszont magyar IT cégünk van, így egy akármilyen rendszergazdai ("administrator") megbízásról szóló pár soros iromány is elég az üdvösséghez.
Tud valaki ebben segíteni? 
Sokan csinálják azt, hogy fals adatokkal regisztrálnak domaint, de ezzel az opcióval nem akarok élni.
Köszi előre is... ha pénzbe kerül a segítség, még úgy is megköszönöm.


----------

